# Tetra breeding



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

So I was curious here...
I have a tank with all tetras. Silver tips, serpaes, and bleeding hearts. For as long as we've had them, theyve never had babies(laid eggs) that I could tell. Im not necessarily trying to breed them, but my other tank I have Platys, and it seems like one of the females is ALWAYS prego lol. We've had babies in that tank but none in the tetras tank. How come? What are some ideal conditions for them to lay eggs? 
*c/p**w3


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like tetras (neons, at least), require VERY low alkalinity (KH), and slightly acidic (low pH) water. Lights off, lots of mossy and thin plants, rock bottom, and separate breeding tank. The parents need to be removed after spawning as well.

Haven't actually tried my hand at it, but here's my sources:

Neon tetra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Neon Tetra


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Set up a 10G with kids marbles as a substrate... Leave the lights out for 24 hrs... Put a pair in there... slim body = male, plumper = female... Turn on the lights and in a couple of hours ya should observe spawning. The marbles allow the eggs to drop with out parental consumption. Bill in Va.


----------

